# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  شوفو الكمبيوتر شو بعمل لما تسكره

## The Gentle Man

شوفو لما تسكرو كمبيوتركو شو بصير وانت ما بتعرفو



ادخلوا عالرابط هاد وبتعرفو




http://www.xs4all.nl/~jvdkuyp/flash/see.htm

----------


## mylife079

حلوة منك

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا محمد

----------


## عُبادة

الف شكر
والله روعة

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
انا ما بطفي الجهاز بس روعه

----------


## الاء

حررب صارت

مشكوور

----------


## The Gentle Man

لو يقدر حدا يتأكد منها

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه

انا عندي بتسير حقيقة

----------


## The Gentle Man

هههههههه
شو يا مهدي صارت عندك حقيقة ولا انتا خليتهم يعملو هيك

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff: 

زعران بتهاوشوا من وراي

انا بفرجيهم!!

----------


## The Gentle Man

فرجينا همتك عبدالله معهم
فضحونا

----------


## مغروره بس معذوره

خخخخخخخخخ

وانا احكي ليش بلاقي الاماكن متغيره

ياحبيبي غاب القط العب يافار خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا :Db465236ff:

----------


## M7MD

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 

حلوة منك

----------


## نبض القلب

موضوع رائع يسلمو ايديك

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا 
يسلموا على مروركم

----------


## MR.X

*
مشكور صديقي

الي مصمم هاي الشغلة فنان في مجالو 

مشكور مرة اخرة على موضوعك*

----------


## سرور

[align=center]شي كثييييييييييييييير حلو 
استمتعت وانا اتفرج 
تسلم الايادي يارب [/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا على مروركم

----------


## diyaomari

حلوة منك .........

مشكور جنتل مان

----------


## The Gentle Man

عفوا ضياء
يسلموا على مرورك

----------


## Ultimate

هههه ... كل هاد 
خلص بطلت اسكره  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 


حلوة كتير

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:

----------


## فايق الربيع

مقبولة منك

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

كتيييييييييييير حلوة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا على مروركم الحلو والرائع

----------

